# سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

لِكُلِّ شيءٍ أوانٌ، ولِكُلِّ أمرٍ تَحتَ السَّماءِ وقتٌ
الجامعة 3  : 1​بعد ما اعلنا العودة التي لم يمضي على حدوثها الا القليل, الان اني مدين لكم بشيئين

الشئ الاول هو تفسير عن ما حدث بتلخيص بسيط لابرز المشاكل

المشكلة كانت في سيرفر الموقع, لا في الموقع نفسه... يعني كان في عندنا خطأ في سيرفر الموقع و العطل داه جاء مفاجئ بشكل
لم نستطع نقل نسخة من الموقع الى سيرفر اخر, لان قاعدة البيانات كانت تلفانة بسبب عطل السيرفر, و السيرفر بعطله الغريب العجيب هو الوحيد القادر على قراءة قاعدة البيانات بهذه الصيغة المعطوبة

فلم يكن بالامكان نقل الموقع لسيرفر ثاني مؤقتا, فكان لابد من تصليح السيرفر

السيرفر و مشكلته العويصة لم يستطع حلها حتى مهندسي الشركة نفسهم الذي قمنا بتوكيل اثنين منهم للمتابعة و الصيانة, لكن الايام كانت تمضي بدون فائدة

فأول اسبوعين من الانقطاع الذي دام حوالي ال 25 يوم, كنت اعمل في تقريري النهائي لهذه السنة
المهم بعد ما كملنا التقارير و المشاغل وصلنا لمرحلة الشغل في السيرفر الذي اخذ الوقت الباقي من فترة الانقطاع

لحد امس المصادف 24  من الشهر داه الساعة بالاربعة باليل, اخذنا نسخة من الهارد ديسك و نزلتها على جهازي و تم اعادة تشغيل السيرفر الذي بشكل غريب طول فترة غريبة

كانت فيها مجازفه ان نخسر المنتدى بمواضيعه, لكن بسبب اننا كنا ماخذين نسخة من الهارد ديسك, اصبحنا مطمئنين جزءيا على احتمالية استعادة اي شئ ممكن نخسره

الى ان تم اعادة التشغيل و ضبط بعض الصيانات الخاصة بالامن قمنا بنشر الخبر للاحبة البقية

الشئ الثاني الي ادينه لكم, هو أعتذاااااار بسبب التأخير الكويل هذا, الذي اتحمل جزء كبير منه, لكن لو تسمعوا طرف الغياب التي منها, ان المسملين كانوا يهجمون على السيرفر بطريقة الدوس اتتاك التي هي عبارة عن تحميل السيرفر اكثر من عبئه من خلال الضرب من اكثر من 75 جهاز مرة واحدة

المهم, و بنعمة الرب تم الرجوع و تمت الاستعادة 

ليكن هذا اليوم هو يوم جديد, يوم فرح

لنرجع الى عملنا السابق و اتمنى للجميع تصفح مبارك

لا تنسوا في كل رد اريد اسمع كلمة مسامحة لروك...

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (24 مايو 2006)

مجهود   رائع  ياماى روك

ربنا يعوض  تعب محبتك

بركة شفاعة البابا كيرلس السادس والشهيد العظيم مارجرجس والعزراء مريم والدة الالة وملائكتة تكون معنا  ومتجبشى اى عطل تانى

شكرا ليك ياروك على تعبك


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*هلا فيك يا جروج, واحشني... ما تنساش انك تقول انك مسامحني في ردك الي جاي.. لاني بحس بالذنب...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مايو 2006)

*



لاني بحس بالذنب...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كل ده يا روك و حاسس بالذنب ده انت كتر خيرك و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*و يحميك و ياريت لو كلنا نصلى مع بعض صلاه جماعيه علشان ربنا يحمى المنتدى*
*و ياريت لو كلنا نشكر روك اللى كان كل ما بيفتح ماسنجر يقولى انا شغال فى المنتدى و بعنى اصح هو كان غرقان فى تصليح السيرفر*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه دى يا jesus is my rock  على فكره صخرتك قويه جدا و بكده ربنا وضع ايده معاك لتصليح المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*ههههههههه يا مينو, انا بطلب مسامحة, انت بتشكرني... يا عم شكركم واصل, بس انا اريد اعرف ان البقية مش زعلانين... بس...*


----------



## +Dream+ (24 مايو 2006)

:yaka: 

*الف الف الف مبروك رجوع المنتدى يا ماى روك *
*و ربنا يبارك فيك و يبارك فى كل الى ساعدك على رجوع المنتدى لينا بالسلامه *
* انشالله المنتدى يفضل منور النت علطول و ميغبش عننا كدة تانى
*
*:yaka: *

*ازاى نزعل منك يعنى *
*دة انت الشكر مش كفايه عليك *
*ليك عندى تورته كبيرة حلاوة رجوع المنتدى لينا بالسلامه :yahoo: 
*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

انتظرو التورتة عن قريـــــب (بحظر فيها)


----------



## pola (24 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك يا روك

و حمد اللة على السلامة للمنتدى

رجع ينور من تاننى


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*منور فيكم يا احبة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى يا روك الفلاش الصغير ده


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*دي اول الشغلات الي حتنضاف... يعني لسة ابتدينا...*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 مايو 2006)

الف شكر ياروك على تعبك في رجوع المنتدى اللي كلنا كنا مفتقدينة الصراحه


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*مراحب مراحب يا رامي... نورت...*


----------



## Bin_Rodi (25 مايو 2006)

الحمدلله وحشتونى ياجماعة بس المهم تاخدوا احتياطاتكم بقى لان الارهابيين مش هايسكتوا


----------



## drpepo (25 مايو 2006)

نشكر الرب على رجوع المنتدى ونطلب من الرب ان يكون مصدر بركة للجميع وان يثمر الثمار المرجو ثلاثون وستون ومائة


----------



## ><)))))*> (25 مايو 2006)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك
ومبروك لرجوع المنتدي من تاني*


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

حبيبى روك

انا فعلا زعلان بس مش منك انا زعلان من كثر بعدى عن المنتدى الذى نموت فية جيدا وتعلمت وفتحت عينى على اشياء لم ادركها وزعلان من حبايبنا المسلمين على اسلوبهد الوحش دة ، بس هنقول اية... 

يالاة بقى

وانا يا سيدى مسامحك خالص 

وسعيد جداجدا لما حد من اعز اصدقائى اتصل فيا امبارح وقالى على الخبر الحلو دة طبعا اخوك نزل غزل فى الصديقة الى كلمتنى دى .


ههههههههههههههههه


المهم 


الف الف مبروك على عودة منتدانا الحبيب وان شاء الله باذن المسيح تكون اخر الاعطال


سلام ونعمة اخى الحبيب


----------



## sara_tota (25 مايو 2006)

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه

الف حمدلله على سلامه المنتدى بعد طوووول الغيبه

ربنا يبارك تعب كــــــــــــل اللى شاركوا فى تصليح العطل وعلى رأسهم طبعا ماى روك

ربنا معاكوا ومبروك لرجوع الخدمه:mus25:​


----------



## الصلاة والسلام علي محمد (25 مايو 2006)

*وحشتونا يا راجل والله *
*وحشتنى المناكفة والاسئلة والردود دا انا افتكرتكم تنحيتم وقلتم لانفسكم خلاص بقى خلينا في حالنا *
*دا انا كنت بسال عليكم كل يوم *


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

بمناسبة عودة المنتدى 

هدية بسيطة

Download Link : http://www.filegone.com/i3yd


----------



## الصلاة والسلام علي محمد (25 مايو 2006)

Bin_Rodi قال:
			
		

> الحمدلله وحشتونى ياجماعة بس المهم تاخدوا احتياطاتكم بقى لان الارهابيين مش هايسكتوا


 
ايوه ارتدوا الخوذات والبدلات الحربية وحضروا الاساطيل والجيش الامريكي عشان يدافع عنكم احسن الارهابيون وبن لادن بنفسه بيسال عليكم واحد واحد
:big37: :big37: :big37:


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2006)

بكل الحب السماوي الذي تجلى على خشبة الصليب
ارحب بكم من جديد
رغم كل ما تفعله قوات الشر في هذا العالم ورغم كل الضيقات 
فنحن منتصرون بذاك الذي به امرنا
اخوتي الاحباء بعد انقطاعي عنكم في المنتدى وانقطاع المنتدى في الفترة الاخيرة
فلقد اشتقت لكم جميعا
واصلي واشكر الرب يسوع من اجل انه حافظ هذا المنتدى والعاملين فيه
كما اصلي الى الرب من اجل اى شخص يدخل الى هذه المنتدى ان يكون له سبب بركة 
مصلين باسم الفادي 
واخيرا مبروك رجوع المنتدى هللويــــــــــــــــــــا
وتحية خاصة  لروك:999:


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*حبيبــــــــــي فريد... واحشني موت... يا رب تكون بالف خير يا رب*

*منور المنتدى و ما فيه زي عادتك, يا رب ترجع لينا على طول زي زمان... ربنا معاك و يحميك من كل شر و شبه شر يا فريد*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Bin_Rodi (25 مايو 2006)

> ايوه ارتدوا الخوذات والبدلات الحربية وحضروا الاساطيل والجيش الامريكي عشان يدافع عنكم احسن الارهابيون وبن لادن بنفسه بيسال عليكم واحد واحد


 
تفتكر ليه انتم بتخافوا من الكلام ؟؟؟ 
منتدى زى ده ماقتلش ولا دبح حد فيكم الا أن الركن السادس الخفى فى دينكم أشتغل :bud:  و قررتوا تضربوه لا لشيىء الا لأنه فكرة و أيدولوجية مختلفة عموما خليكم على كده شوفوا مين اللى هايخسر


----------



## catia (26 مايو 2006)

حمدلله علي السلامه 
وحشتونـــــــــــــــــــــا 30: 30:


----------



## blackguitar (26 مايو 2006)

*يااااااااااااااااااااه أخيرا يا جماعه *


*بجد بجد بجد حمدالله على سلامه المنتدى ...... بجد كان عامل فراغ كبير اوى وفرحت اوى اوى اوى لما رجع *

*واخويا ماىروك مش عارف هفضل اشكره اد ايه على تعبه لانه بجد تعب معانا كتير اوى اوى ومش عارف انا ممكن اشكره ازاى على اهتمامه الشديد ده*

*اتمنى انه يفضل كده علطول ومتحصلش اى مشاكل تانيه تبعد المنتدى اللى بيجمعنا ده تانى ابدا ابدا *

*ونا مبسوط اوى انى هشوف كل الناس اللى كانوا غايبين عنى الفتره دى كلها *
*وحشتونى اوى اوى كلكوا يا جماعه *
* واتمنى انى ارجع واشارك تانى زى الاول ..... وكل الناس تشارك زى الاول .*


----------



## artamisss (26 مايو 2006)

ايه دة  هو انا  اخر واحده  ولا ايه 
يلا ماعلينا   الواحد الحقيقه  معرفش قيمه المنتدى   الا لما اتشرد برة  اهئ اهئ 

بس   زى ما قال الكتاب  هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه  الرب  فلنفرح ونتهلل  بببببببببه


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 مايو 2006)

*نشكر الرب على هذه النصرة*

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			منور فيكم يا احبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**إخوتى الاحباء /my rock , mena_hot , maya ,  و بقية الاخوة الاعضاء المؤمنين  بإله الكون الوحيد يسوع المسيح *
*كنت قد فقدت الامل فى عودة المنتدى و قد توقفت عن محاولة فتح الموقع منذ عشرة ايام تقريبا ثم سافرت فى رحلة لاحد الاديرة فى  محافظة الدقهلية و هناك تعرضت لهجمة  فدائية جهادية استشهادية فى وسط الزحام حيث طعننى جهادى استشهادى فدائى كان فى وسط الزحام بمطواة  صغيرة فى بطنى   و اختفى  و لست انا الوحيد فقد كان هناك مئات من الجهاديين الاستشهاديين المندسين فى وسط الجموع فى دير القديسة دميانة و تعرضوا للطعن بنفس الطريقة *
*الطعنة لم تكن غائرة و تم خياطتها بخمسة غرز فى منطقة الصرة  و فى نفس اليوم قُبض على متسول محمدى على فخذه جبيرة جبس كان  مندسا وسط المصلين حيث وجدت الشرطى فى داخل جبيرة الجبس ثمانية سيوف  و اعترف بأنه ليس من اعضاء اى من التنظيمات المحمدية و انه  حصل على مبلغ مئة جنية نظير ادخال مجمكوعة من المطاوى و السيوف فى جبيرتين جبسيتين  على ذراعه و فخذه و انه بالفعل كان اعضاء التنظيم ياتون اليه للحصول على مطاويهم و سيوفهم للقيام بالهجمات الجهادية الاستشهادية الفدائية  و انه بالفعل سلم عشرة مطاوى للجهاديين و لكن لم ياتى بعد من سيتسلم السيوف *
*المهم اننى كنت نائما بفراشى بالامس فى الواحدة صباحا لا اعلم لماذا قررت ان احاول فتح الموقع و انا نائم  و قد فوجئت به عاد فكانمت تلك احسن هدية لى  ذلك ان هذه اللفتة تعبر عن   أن المؤمنين لم يصيبهم الياس بعد فى  دفاعهم عن وداعتهم و  سلامهم من اتباع الانبياء الكذبة الارهابيين المجرمين  معدمى الرحمة او الهدف الا فى ان يُسقطوا معهم فى ضلالهم و لو امكن المختارين*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2006)

انسانٌ غلبان قال:
			
		

> *إخوتى الاحباء /my rock , mena_hot , maya ,  و بقية الاخوة الاعضاء المؤمنين  بإله الكون الوحيد يسوع المسيح *
> *كنت قد فقدت الامل فى عودة المنتدى و قد توقفت عن محاولة فتح الموقع منذ عشرة ايام تقريبا ثم سافرت فى رحلة لاحد الاديرة فى  محافظة الدقهلية و هناك تعرضت لهجمة  فدائية جهادية استشهادية فى وسط الزحام حيث طعننى جهادى استشهادى فدائى كان فى وسط الزحام بمطواة  صغيرة فى بطنى   و اختفى  و لست انا الوحيد فقد كان هناك مئات من الجهاديين الاستشهاديين المندسين فى وسط الجموع فى دير القديسة دميانة و تعرضوا للطعن بنفس الطريقة *
> *الطعنة لم تكن غائرة و تم خياطتها بخمسة غرز فى منطقة الصرة  و فى نفس اليوم قُبض على متسول محمدى على فخذه جبيرة جبس كان  مندسا وسط المصلين حيث وجدت الشرطى فى داخل جبيرة الجبس ثمانية سيوف  و اعترف بأنه ليس من اعضاء اى من التنظيمات المحمدية و انه  حصل على مبلغ مئة جنية نظير ادخال مجمكوعة من المطاوى و السيوف فى جبيرتين جبسيتين  على ذراعه و فخذه و انه بالفعل كان اعضاء التنظيم ياتون اليه للحصول على مطاويهم و سيوفهم للقيام بالهجمات الجهادية الاستشهادية الفدائية  و انه بالفعل سلم عشرة مطاوى للجهاديين و لكن لم ياتى بعد من سيتسلم السيوف *
> *المهم اننى كنت نائما بفراشى بالامس فى الواحدة صباحا لا اعلم لماذا قررت ان احاول فتح الموقع و انا نائم  و قد فوجئت به عاد فكانمت تلك احسن هدية لى  ذلك ان هذه اللفتة تعبر عن   أن المؤمنين لم يصيبهم الياس بعد فى  دفاعهم عن وداعتهم و  سلامهم من اتباع الانبياء الكذبة الارهابيين المجرمين  معدمى الرحمة او الهدف الا فى ان يُسقطوا معهم فى ضلالهم و لو امكن المختارين*



ياااااه معقول انا مش سمعت عن الاخبار دي يا انسان غلبان خالص 

امتي حصلت وياريت نعمل مقال وننشره ان امكن 

وبجد الف سلامة عليك وحشتنا كتيرررر والرب يكمل شفائك 

ويبختك انك انجرحت لانك مسيحي الرب يعوضك ويكون معاك 

واهلا بيك من جديد معانا في المنتدي


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2006)

انسانٌ غلبان قال:
			
		

> *إخوتى الاحباء /my rock , mena_hot , maya , و بقية الاخوة الاعضاء المؤمنين بإله الكون الوحيد يسوع المسيح *
> *كنت قد فقدت الامل فى عودة المنتدى و قد توقفت عن محاولة فتح الموقع منذ عشرة ايام تقريبا ثم سافرت فى رحلة لاحد الاديرة فى محافظة الدقهلية و هناك تعرضت لهجمة فدائية جهادية استشهادية فى وسط الزحام حيث طعننى جهادى استشهادى فدائى كان فى وسط الزحام بمطواة صغيرة فى بطنى و اختفى و لست انا الوحيد فقد كان هناك مئات من الجهاديين الاستشهاديين المندسين فى وسط الجموع فى دير القديسة دميانة و تعرضوا للطعن بنفس الطريقة *
> *الطعنة لم تكن غائرة و تم خياطتها بخمسة غرز فى منطقة الصرة و فى نفس اليوم قُبض على متسول محمدى على فخذه جبيرة جبس كان مندسا وسط المصلين حيث وجدت الشرطى فى داخل جبيرة الجبس ثمانية سيوف و اعترف بأنه ليس من اعضاء اى من التنظيمات المحمدية و انه حصل على مبلغ مئة جنية نظير ادخال مجمكوعة من المطاوى و السيوف فى جبيرتين جبسيتين على ذراعه و فخذه و انه بالفعل كان اعضاء التنظيم ياتون اليه للحصول على مطاويهم و سيوفهم للقيام بالهجمات الجهادية الاستشهادية الفدائية و انه بالفعل سلم عشرة مطاوى للجهاديين و لكن لم ياتى بعد من سيتسلم السيوف *
> *المهم اننى كنت نائما بفراشى بالامس فى الواحدة صباحا لا اعلم لماذا قررت ان احاول فتح الموقع و انا نائم و قد فوجئت به عاد فكانمت تلك احسن هدية لى ذلك ان هذه اللفتة تعبر عن أن المؤمنين لم يصيبهم الياس بعد فى دفاعهم عن وداعتهم و سلامهم من اتباع الانبياء الكذبة الارهابيين المجرمين معدمى الرحمة او الهدف الا فى ان يُسقطوا معهم فى ضلالهم و لو امكن المختارين*


 
أخي الحبيب, صدقني انت كل من ضمن الاعضاء الذين على بالي طوال فترة التغيب و كم كنت اشعر بالالم لاني فترة الغياب طولت و كنت اشعر بأن البعض سيفقد الامل و سينسى الموقع و خصوصا في ناس ذات اقلام رائعة لابد من تواجدها دوما

بالطبع ألمني سماع هذا الخبر و ادهشني فعلا, ان هذا الارهاب ممتد في حياة كل فرد منا شخصيا... فكم قتل و ذبح و هدم... لكن صدقني ليك فيها قوة و ليك فيها نهضة

ربنا يعوضك بدلها ببركات و نعم سماوية لحتى ما تعود انسان غلبان زي زمان و بأحسن صحة و عافية... صلاتي ان الرب الشافي يكون معك و يحميك من كل شر و شبه شر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> ياااااه معقول انا مش سمعت عن الاخبار دي يا انسان غلبان خالص
> امتي حصلت وياريت نعمل مقال وننشره ان امكن
> وبجد الف سلامة عليك وحشتنا كتيرررر والرب يكمل شفائك
> ويبختك انك انجرحت لانك مسيحي الرب يعوضك ويكون معاك
> واهلا بيك من جديد معانا في المنتدي


 *اخى الحبيب / mena_hot  لقد وعدت بأن يعود المنتدى و قد عاد  أخيرا و اشكرك على صدقك *
*أشكرك يا أخى الحبيب على الاهتمام   هذا الحادث حدث يوم الاحد 21 مايو فى دير راهبات فى محافظة الدقهلية اسمه دير القديسة دميانة  فى منطقة برارى بلقاس و عدد المطعونين اكثر من عشرة  و لكن كلها نشكر الرب طعنات سطحية عمقها لا يتعدى خمسة مليمترات  فقط ما استغربت له أننى كنت اتصور نفسى قد دخلت التاريخ  و ظللت اسأل كل من يزورنى هل  أى موقع اخبارى قبطى تعرض لموضوع السيوف و المطاوى  فى جبيرة متسول  فى دير بمصر  ؟؟ و الجميع اجاب بالنفى القاطع *
*يبدو ان التعتيم هو نتيجة طبيعية لتعهد الاسقف العام الانبا بيشوى بذلك  خصوصا ان ضابط حراسة المنشآت كان فى قمة الانسانية  خاصة ان  كل الاصابات سطحية   و بمطواة صغيرة   بل و أن الاصابات تسببت فى اجهاض مذبحة رهيبة كانت ستحدث بثمانية سيوف قام ضابط حراسة المنشآت -و كان برتبة عقيد و كان و الحق يقال انسان  فعلا - بإجهاضها قبل حدوثها   و لكن بقدر ما انه كان فى قمة الذكاء فى اكتشافه لهذا العنصر الارهابى فى وسط زحام رهيب بقدر ما كان ايضا فى قمة الذكاء و الحنكة  بانه استطاع  أن يأخذ عهدا على الاسقف العام الا يتسرب الخبر  *

*و فى النهاية الرب يحمى الجميع و يجعل كل الاحداث الارهابية بسيطة جدا مثل الحادث الذى حدث معى فى الزحام  و طبعا تلك الاحداث لا شبهة طائفية بها  و  يقوم بها مجانين ليس لهم اى اتجاهات فكرية او عقائدية او سياسية او دينية و ليس لهم اى ارتباطات تنظيمية  و لم يسبق لهم ان ابدوا رأيا فى اى شأن من شأون الحياة *


----------



## Maya (26 مايو 2006)

*إلى اللقاء*

*سلام المسيح يكون معكم جميعاً يا أحبة .........

أشكر بداية الأخ My Rock   على جهده وتعبه لأجل المنتدى وكم كنت سعيدة بعودتنا للقاء من جديد في منتدانا العزيز  ....

أحببت أن أودعكم جميعاً  لأنني سأكون مشغولة  بالامتحانات في الشهر القادم وسأتغيب عن المنتدى طيلة شهر يونيو القادم ......

أتمنى أن تذكروني في صلواتكم جميعاً  لأحقق النجاح في دراستي وليمنحني الرب حصيلة وثمار رائعة لتعبي وجهدي طيلة السنة ......

أترككم في رعاية رب المجد وإلى اللقاء .....*


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

ربنامعاكى ومبروك للمنتدى


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2006)

*الف سلامه لك انسان غلبان الحمد لله انك بخير وحاجه مش غريبه عليهم عموما 


ربنا معاك والحمد لله انك بخير*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

*ربنا معاكي و يسدد خطاكي يا اخت مايا... ربنا يمليكي حكمة حتى ما تجتازي الامتحانات و الصعوبات... المنتدى حيكون منتظر رجوعك*


----------



## ezzzak (27 مايو 2006)

حمدا لله علي السلام يا ابطال 

وان شاء الله ميكونش في غياب للمنتدي تاني 

ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

*حبيبي ايزاك, منور المنتدى كله...*


----------



## †gomana† (29 مايو 2006)

*نسامحك على ايه يا دودى انت مش اخطأت فى حاجة خالص ده عطل صغير ودى حكمة ربنا واحنا كلنا بنحبك جدا ومبسوطين برجوع بيتنا تانى وقعدتنا مع بعض بالدنيا كلها*
*بس خلينا دايما نصلى بقلب واحد وبايد واحدة يا دودى خصصلنا يوم كلنا نتجمع فيه نصلى كلنا مع بعض على البال توك او الياهو اى حاجة*
*عشان نجمع محبتنا مع بعض تانى ونبقى واحد فى كل حاجة*
*ربنا يباركك يا دودى وميرسيه جدا انك رجعتلنا بيتنا تانى*


----------



## †gomana† (29 مايو 2006)

*الف سلامة عليك يا انسان غلبان انك بخير ونشكر ربنا على ان الاصابة خفيفة *
*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ويحافظ على حياتك*


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه اخيرا يا بت يا جىجى  ظهرتى على الشاشه 
انا قلت عندك امتحانات  مع اللاطفا ل ومش فاضيه 

وحشتينى يا بت  ووحشتى  المنتدى  كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله على  بعضه 

ماتمحنيش تانى  مع العيال دول وخدى الاجازة بقى


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2006)

*منورة المنتدى بحاله يا جيجي...*


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

*اخويا انسان غلبان تصدق انى بحسدك *

*انت تعتبر من المعترفين *
*اهنئك على رفع صليب المسيحيه وانك نزفت دم لكونك مسيحى *

*وحمدالله على سلامتك ...... وانك رجعتلنا بالسلامه*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*كلامك سليم يا بلاك, لو ما كنا نحن سبب تهديد لدينهم لما ارتكبوا هذه الافعال.. ربنا يحميك يا انسان غليان من كل شر و شبه شر حبيبي*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يونيو 2006)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك رووووووووك


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

شكرااا روك


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

يعد كل اللى انت شفته بتطلب منا السماح احنا اللى لازم نشكرك لانك بتحافظ على اغلى حاجه على المنتدى الجميل ويارب يكون دايما فى اذدهار ويكبر اكتر واكتر   ويباركك ويبارك خدمتك المثمره والمنتدى كله شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

تواضعك الشديد يستحق منا كلنا احترامك ولا اعرف للاسف سبب الزعل لدى بعض الاخوة المسلمين منك والفاظهم الخارجة وانت تتحملهم فشكرا لك وربنا معاك


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

كل ده وعايزنا نسامحك 
على ايه بس يا ماى روك
دا احنا اللى المفروض نشكرك مووووت على تعبك وسهرك عشان تصلح السيرفر
بجد شكرا ليك 
ويارب المنتدى يفضل منور كده على طول
وربنا يعوض تعب  محبتك

وربنا يشفيك يا انسان غلبان 
ونشكر ربنا انها جت بسيطه
وربنا يساعدك ويحميك


----------



## veansea (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

_نسامحك على ايه يا ماى روك
انت عملت اللى عليك وزياده شويه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويارب المنتدى يكبر
اكتر واكتر
ويبقا منتدى تبشيرى ويتشهر اكتر من كيدا
وربنا يعوض تعبك يا روك ومعليش استحمل ده صليب عليك​_


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

*ربنا يسمع منكم...*

*بس الموضوع داه قديم يا جماعة, صارله سنة تقريبا...*


----------



## remorb (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سبب الانقطاع الطويل للمنتدى*

ربنا معاك ياروك
كلنا بنصلي علشانك​


----------

